# كتالوكات في التكيف المركزي



## ايمن عبدو (11 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهنديسن العرب هذه كتالوكات بعض الشركات التكيف المركزي ممكن اتفيدكم


----------



## احمد العراقي (11 أبريل 2008)

*thanksssssssssssssss*

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## صديق القمر (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## sooltan (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------



## مشوقى (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام الدينن (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## الصقرالمصري (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (1 أكتوبر 2008)

thnxxxxxxx


----------



## م احمد قدرى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## Eng.ahmed_latif (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thnxxxxxxx


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ادعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلمت يداك يا امير


----------



## amr fathy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا أخى الفاضل وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ازهر السعيدي (28 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## طارق بويرق (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you very much for this job


----------



## جوجة دانية (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار المزيد من الابداعات الجميلة


----------



## سليمان نور (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## 000403 (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## sakr2010 (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mass power (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور اخي


----------



## mass power (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أبو أسحاق (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور2 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اريد تفاصيل عن مجفف الهواء الزى يعمل بفريون 404a


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*thanksssssssssssssss*


----------



## عمر ودكي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلا علي هذا الابداع


----------



## دقشة (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (19 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## adiloman (26 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حيدراكرم (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## osman11 (28 يناير 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## abdelsalamn (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (5 فبراير 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------

